# Louisiana Limts Slams Today



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Great day fishing today on Sabine Lake today, All four of us got slams today. 

Captain Marty only has a few days available for this year. The flounder calendar is almost booked up.

PM me for open dates.

Let's go fishing!!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sweet!


----------

